# Component sizing (crank length, bar width)?



## obaa (Apr 28, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum, so please move if necessary....
I'm a cyclist who stopped for a while (um... 20 years or so), and started riding again this past winter. I've been riding roughly 15-20 miles daily now. I'm about 5'7", 32" inseam, and like to spin at about 95-100 cadence.
All my (current, old) bikes are setup almost exactly the same (Pinarello 54cm/170cranks/40bars, Bottechia 53cm/170cranks/40bars, Bianchi 53cm 170cranks/40bars).
I'm at the point that I want to pick up a new bike, and I'm getting a Pinarello Paris 51.5, which seems roughly the same size as my current bikes. The shop is suggesting that I get longer cranks (175), since I don't spin very fast and the additional leverage would be better. They are also suggesting wider bars (44) to "open up my chest". I would not be able to return these parts since they would be special order, and the cranks at least are very pricey. These seem to be pretty big changes to me, but maybe the current rationale for sizing is different than I'm used to. Any thoughts?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Perhaps not the right forum, but IMO, at your size, stick with the 170 or maybe 172.5 cranks. Spinning at 95-100 not slow by any means. Bar width has little effect, and "opening the chest" is BS, IMO. Comfort/preference is the most important thing. 40 or 42 c/c is likely right for you.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm with looigi.

Crank length is the most debated subject ever, but OP is average height and 172.5 is an average crank length.

As for bar width, it's much more a function of what feels comfortable. I'm fairly big but still prefer 42cm bars.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a 32.5" inseam and only spin around 80-85 RPM on average and run 170mm cranks ... the length doesn't effect my power at all, in fact I feel I have better power with shorter cranks due to my shorter inseam length (360 watt FTP).

As for bars, a lot of that depends on shoulder width and what's comfortable. I ride 44cm (c-c) due to wide shoulders, but others my height ride 42cm or even 40cm.

When it comes to components size ... ride what's comfortable for you, in the end that's all that matters.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with the others but don't be afraid to mess around with sizes. I'm big and for a long time I rode 175mm arms, now I run 180s. Forever I thought 44cm bars were right for me, but 40s work pretty well too.


----------



## obaa (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for comments. I think I'm sticking with 170/40. I'm comfortable with it, so no need to change.


----------

